# 2.0T oil leak....



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

Wife drives an 09 CC 2.0T w/60k+/- miles on it. In the past month it started leaking oil. Two weeks I took it to the VW service Dept and they replaced the timing belt cover gasket. Since then, the leak has been getting progressively worse. 

The leak is appears to be from the rear of the engine and there is runoff along the drivers side subframe. 

Any ideas?? The valve cover gasket is clean...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

VWCC20T said:


> Wife drives an 09 CC 2.0T w/60k+/- miles on it. In the past month it started leaking oil. Two weeks I took it to the VW service Dept and they replaced the timing belt cover gasket. Since then, the leak has been getting progressively worse.
> 
> The leak is appears to be from the rear of the engine and there is runoff along the drivers side subframe.
> 
> Any ideas?? The valve cover gasket is clean...


 Stupid question here but are you sure that it's engine oil? Reason being I had a somewhat similar issue but mine was DSG fluid and due to a defect. How much oil are you dropping right now? If it's a decent enough amount snap a picture and take it into your dealer. I know vw won't actually replace parts or fix the issue unless it's more than seeping.


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

MrRline said:


> Stupid question here but are you sure that it's engine oil? Reason being I had a somewhat similar issue but mine was DSG fluid and due to a defect. How much oil are you dropping right now? If it's a decent enough amount snap a picture and take it into your dealer. I know vw won't actually replace parts or fix the issue unless it's more than seeping.


 
Yes its oil, and when she parks it, it leaves a 2-3in circular stain on the concrete. The dealer also confirmed it was oil, and they thought it was coming from the timing chain cover, and replaced the gasket.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I appear to have the rear main seal leaking, a good old $900 repair, getting it done next week.


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

bigmikeo said:


> I appear to have the rear main seal leaking, a good old $900 repair, getting it done next week.


 
I hope its something more simple....I paid $400 for the timing chain cover gasket....


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

Was it the main rear seal?
Thank you.
Farid


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

Fabizeid said:


> Was it the main rear seal?
> Thank you.
> Farid


Goes to VW service Thurs for 2nd opinion (see below link) and VW has opened a case on it for a possible good will repair....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ty-ratings&p=82243034&viewfull=1#post82243034


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, in fact i would like to know if the rear main seal is the root cause of the leak or not.
I have some small oil leak coming from the bell housing between the engine and transmission.
not sure if it is the main rear seal (called engine flange seal).
problem is that to check, you need to remove the transmission which i am reluctant to do.
it is 2009 2.0T 50K mile.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

My 2012 Rline sprung a leak at 30k. I ended taking it to the dealer 3 times. They said it was high pressure vacuum pump gasket or something like that. Didnt cost me anything other than the time and aggravation of making 3 trips to the dealer


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

It goes in tomorrow morning, and Ill post updates.....


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

Dropped it of this morning and was notified that a regional case mgr from VW was assigned my "case". Spoke to the service adviser and he said the tech says the leak is from the Rear main seal. 

Now Ill wait and see what the VW RCM says.


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update.
I guess I have the same issue.
Let me know if the seal replacement goes w/o problems..

NB: make sure they install the updated seal: 06H-103-171F (ending with F).

I will stay tuned..


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

out of curiosity, what oil specs are you using?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I had the seal done but they didn't use the updated seal, I'm going to call them Monday about it. Would be nice if VW would reimburse me for their crappy seal. I'm using Mobile 1.


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update.
I am using Motul VW specific 504/507 (5w30)
Just let me know if it is completely dry after replacing the seal.

So removing the transmission to replace the seal was done w/o problems.
you are encouraging me to do it then..


NB: did you notice a better idling especially when the engine is still cold after replacing it?
I believe the leak affects the crank case vacuum which in turn could affect the manifold pressure (Since they are connected via the PCV system) causing some misfire when the engine is cold.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea same issue.. I changed the PCV/separator and it helped a ton. I had already changed it once and had the latest revision. but the new one definitely made a difference.

It does look like it is coming from the Driver's side somewhere and could certainly be the real main seal. This car has has been pampered (Wife's car) and well maintained using only Factory Castrol and Filters, etc.

Intake, at 45k, oil leaks at 60k, two PCVs, wheel sensor, and now major fuels issues (Pump, Injectors, etc)... Not very happy with VW quality at this point. And that comes from owning about 6 VW's since 1985 and stomaching through quite a few Corrados...

All "out of Warranty" of course!


----------



## VWCC20T (May 29, 2013)

VWCC20T said:


> Goes to VW service Thurs for 2nd opinion (see below link) and VW has opened a case on it for a possible good will repair....
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ty-ratings&p=82243034&viewfull=1#post82243034



Just an update....As stated in the above link, I had already paid $400 to have the timing chain gasket repaired.

I had to authorize the VW service center to take the transmission apart from the motor and they determined it was the rear main, along with some other small internal seal where the trans and motor meet--think he called it engine flange seal). VW agreed to pay for 75% of the bill, no questions asked. I can say Im happy with their decision. I asked about the initial repair that I paid and I was told they could not reimburse me, but I should have called VW at that time.

Anyone know of a good extended warranty?


----------



## Fabizeid (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your updates.

I had 4 other VW in the past (the 1st one was a Golf1 back in 1983).
I never experienced a main rear seal leak in any of them..
Eventually I will need to replace the seal but for the moment it is a small leak i can still live with it.
On the other i don't have significant problems in this car except of this one.


----------



## Sundevilslik (Jan 6, 2017)

*o lampeggiante spazio*

Wife's car just hit 50k same small leak started happening located it between the transmission and engine. Is this now a known issue?


----------



## high on psi (Apr 26, 2008)

I could be mistaken but I am pretty sure these cars are notorious for a weak rear main seal.

I am on the accelerated path of burning through my factory clutch and when I upgrade to a beefier unit I plan on throwing in an updated rear main seal. I have seen a few advertised on this forum


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sundevilslik said:


> Wife's car just hit 50k same small leak started happening located it between the transmission and engine. Is this now a known issue?


Yes, RMS...especially if the PCV hasn't been checked or has already failed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9VOI9myJiw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQEciqR1ST8


----------

